# Plans in my frogroom



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Had wanted to to a large driftwood display of orchids and broms in my frogroom but since I'd had to have sold a kidney for a decent piece I've gone for something more low tech but hopefully equally effective.
Have mounted the broms in their pots to the trellis with S hooks - Im planning on disguising the pots by siliconing on dry coir or moss plus some drpaed live spanish moss.



















Have a few orchids in the greenhouse which I am in the process of mounting to cork and hopefully they will be put up there too.

Hopefully a friend is going to source a nice oak branch Ill mount plants on too.

Im using climbers to fill in the gaps - pothos plus some tropical climbers I am growing from seed (Tropical and Traditional Flower and Vegetable Seeds from JungleSeeds)

And possibly some cissus discolor (from viv cuttings):












And just a random shot of a lovely wandering jew species:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool- really sets the tone for the room! :no1:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Ron

Working progress really but hopefully should look nice.
Going to the RHS Tatton Park next week so hopefully can pick up some nice exotics there too


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A silly question, do you have to take them down to water them?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They just unhook from the trellis so just need to dunk them every now and then. Mostly i just mist the leaves and fill the vase with a pump spray
The mouunted orchids i just been misting


----------



## rimonex (Dec 21, 2010)

I do like the wandering jew :mf_dribble:

Any chance of some cuttings when it gets a bit bigger??


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Mike,i think its going to look very cool once finished,great off the wall thinking,sorry that was a bit cras:blush:
Stu


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

*..*

looking good mike...:2thumb:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers guys
Gonna take a while to get it finiished but hopefully will look nice. Want as many plants as i can get in my frogroom


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

What a fantastic idea! I have a baby _Philodendron giganteum_ that I wish I could do something like that with.

Best,
Paul


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

One of those big leaved Philodendron would do well on the trellis Paul.

Had a bit of a move around on the trellis work after I got this lovely Aechemea "Blue Rain" from the Tatton Park show along with loads of Spanish Moss (Tillandsia usenoides):










So heres the trellis as it stands now (with still more Spanish Moss to fix up):




























Ive planted some Glory Lily tubers (Gloriosa rothschildiana) in the big terracotta pot on top of my livefood rack and plan to train the vine over the trellis from the side. Fortunately this grows very fast and dies back each year making it easy I hope to move things around as needed:










Also picked up some more carnivorous plants (another obsession although most live in the greenhouse!):




























Also picked up a couple of Disa orchids from a specialist nursery and think I could end up with quite a few more in time:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

My Spanish moss pegged it in the end- the water here is really chalky from the North Downs- although, if I'd planned it properly, I could have brought back bottles of rainwater from the boyfs rainbutts on the Island. Next time...


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I got rainbutts when i got more carnivorous plants going.
i been spraying the spanish moss daily and will give it a good soak in rainwater once a week


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

berksmike said:


> I got rainbutts when i got more carnivorous plants going.
> i been spraying the spanish moss daily and will give it a good soak in rainwater once a week


That's the trouble for me; I live in a flat in a block: no direct access to rain. It wouldn't be hard to arrange from his place, though


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally getting there in the frog room. Bought a few plants at some garden shows and a few online sites. Trying to plant out the frogroom more - got some goodies still growing on in the greenhouse along with those big broms (need to find a better way of mounting them as watering was a problem) but this is how its looking so far (the branch was one of the perches I had for a group of chipmunks I had as a kid - found it in the loft next to Shergar and the Earl of Lucan):
Have got some fireball on there as well as some other neos (liliputiana etc) a small staghorn fern offset and some epiphytic orchids:



















This is the Platycerium veitchii 'Lemoinei' mounted on a chopping board:











Platycerium bifurcatum along with broms mounted on cork:











Just some general frogroom pics (getting a new viv end of week so one more - at least lol - will be going in there):



















































Ive been growing in a viv which hopefully will house some Theloderma corticale - have done the moss slurry method in the viv but also planted some Riccia fluitans (both aquatically and on sphagnum tied round branches with fishing line and elsewhere) and Im really pleased with the growth (although the pictures dont show how green it is):



















Having success growing it terrestrially in other vivs too - needs a plenty of moisture but found it does fine on any surface that retains a decent amount of water like the natural seed pods etc.

Finally since I will soon have enough E.anthonyi froglets to recreate the second plague of Egypt thought Id post a few of the babies:










Altho someone hasnt got the message yet (sorry bout the quality - rushed it a bit and he hopped away):










Apologies for the pic fest but hope you enjoy!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

We don't care if there's loads of pics Mike.
More is always good.
It's looking pretty good so far.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

It's such a lovely room Mike,i'm jealous:Na_Na_Na_Na: Looks like you should have some more vivs in there buddy :whistling2::mf_dribble:

Stu


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

As a keen plantsman I am loving this


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers guys

Plans are already afoot Stu! Picking a viv up later in week and will get another one in later.
Trying o sort some storage elsewhere for all the empty tubs and live food containers to free up the bottom shelf of the big rack for even more
I swear a heroin habit would be cheaper lol


----------

